# Soaking oats for breakfast?



## mommyoftwo (Apr 6, 2004)

I read someplace that you can soak steel cut oats overnight and then just heat up for oatmeal. It supposedly shortens cooking time.
Anyone know anything about this? What do I soak them in-water, milk, soy?
How long do I cook after a night of soaking or do they just need to be warmed up?


----------



## emsstacey (May 3, 2005)

Hmmm...I remember a recipe where you put oats and milk and spices in the fridge and come morning--you had breakfast.

Maybe somebody who has your answer will know something like that. It sounded yummy and I lost the recipe.


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

I soak 1 cup oats in 1 cup water with about 1 tsp - 1tbsp of yogurt on the counter overnight. Then I add 1 cup water (or rosehip tea if I have the time to make that) and simmer until it thickens. It typically takes very little time to cook, and it tastes very creamy.
When you do it this way you neutralize mineral blockers in the oats







It's easier to digest.


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

In the evening, I grind up oats in the blender to make oatmeal. Then I put it in a pot with either some cultured buttermilk or some whey & some water. I leave it out covered overnight. In the morning, I grate some nutmeg into it & cook. Sometimes I have to put more water in, sometimes I don't depending on how much liquid I soaked it in. When it's done, we put butter & maple syrup on it.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I use large flake oats, soaked in 1 c water plus 1 tbsp whey per cup of oats. Then in the morning, I add another cup of water or milk per cup of (dry) oats, heat it, and it is ready quickly. And yes, very creamy! Slightly sour, but in a good way. I like butter and maple syrup on it.


----------



## david1 (Sep 30, 2005)

I cut oat groats in my KitchenAid mill just to break open the groat, and try for very little flour. I haven't soaked them as long as over night - usually 5 or 10 minutes, then put them in the microwave for 20 minutes. I have to put about 4 times the amount of water to cook them. It makes great oatmeal. The soaking process allows time for the water to penetrate the open groat to help with cooking. I assume that if I left them soaking overnight, the cooking time would decrease. I use organic groats, but don't know if that makes any difference. Scottish or steelcut groats are of course cut. Mine are more crushed open. I don't know if that makes much of a difference either. If you have a grain mill, then you can do this kind of rough preparation, instead of buying steelcut groats. Hope this helps.


----------

